# How to repair crack right at edge on metal corner?



## chmedly (3 mo ago)

I've got several of these corners where the surface of the wall is cracked and pulling away just after the outside round on the corner bead. Some spots have some small pieces of mud falling out but I also have one of these separations all the way across a 6 foot soffit with no crack outs. I have thoughts about squeezing some kind of fast tack glue into the crack with a syringe, pushing it together till it holds and then painting over it. 

But I'm looking for other suggestions about how to repair this kind of thing.


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

not enough fasteners... chip off all loose mud. add additional screws to bead. at least, one every 8". refill with ezysand. skim with bucket.


----------



## chmedly (3 mo ago)

Hmm. I've found a lot of suggestions online that when there are cracks on the inner edge of the corner bead (2" in from the edge) that it's caused by too few screws. And you're suggesting that my issue is caused by that as well. I've not had any cracking in from the edge. They are all right at the edge like in my photos.

I was hoping to find a solution where I could just "glue" the split back closed, at least on the long soffit section. But if it needs more screws then I'm going to have some work and mess to deal with. And I'm concerned that putting screws in is going to cause extra cracking further in. 
(The first photo where there is a substantial chip out, will obviously need fresh mud and paint.)


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

looks like that one was just bumped no need for nails by looks of it. chip away loose and mud back in. i would just mud the second pics area too. odd place for bead to crack imo. most time it cracks back in from the corner when not nailed good enough or has shifted.


----------



## Asibliver (Oct 2, 2021)

In addition to changing a space, art is a terrific method to fill awkward, empty spaces and balance out a room's décor. You could hang a straightforward picture or select various sculptures or art setups. No matter how big or little, sometimes all it takes is one unique piece. Click Here


----------

